# Agnello alla Pastora (Shepherds Lamb)



## xumeng12 (Feb 22, 2011)

Recipe removed: 

Ishbel

Moderator


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

This appears to be a plagiarised copy of the following recipe. You have been told before that this is unacceptable.

http://www.foodforums.com/forum/7-meat-poultry-forum/1083-agnello-alla-pastora-shepherds.html


----------



## clove48 (Jun 23, 2012)

We had this same problem with the same user on my Forum.

He kept copying recipes without permission.

Good catch on your part./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

